# Where Is Everyone?



## GDPR (Sep 8, 2016)

I miss the days when Psychlinks used to be fairly active,and I miss 'seeing' everyone.So I was thinking(and hoping) that if any of you happen to drop by,maybe you could pop in here,in this thread,and maybe update us on how you are doing,what you have been up to,maybe say hello or at the very least just post a smiley face or something if you don't feel like saying anything?

Psychlinks has been,and has felt like 'home',and I miss my family members,so please pop in sometime soon and say hey!


----------



## Retired (Sep 8, 2016)

It may be a combination of factors...time of year when people are getting back to the busy routine, changes in life and commitments of a number of people...

Some of us are around, but you're right, Forum traffic has slowed down.


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 8, 2016)

I feel exactly the same LIT! 

(Except the difference with me is I'm a moderator and I'm sure I probably should be doing more in terms of helping more traffic to flow...)

Heck, I like the smiley idea though! Sometimes I want to say 'hey', but I honestly don't know what to... say. 

I'm totally gonna go start a thread now of "Post a smiley of your current mood or what you're up to today."

Hey, maybe there's other peeps out there who have as little to say, but would find the thread fun.


----------



## GDPR (Sep 8, 2016)

:agree:


----------



## amazingmouse (Sep 9, 2016)

Doing the right thing is sometimes wrong. Experience comes only by making bad decisions and at the end brings good decisions. 

---------- Post Merged at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:01 PM ----------

The truth is, everybody on here misses the active participation of the previous administrators, who have volunteered to help many people.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 9, 2016)

amazingmouse said:


> The truth is, everybody on here misses the active participation of the previous administrators, who have volunteered to help many people.



That's part of the problem, for sure. In time, I may be able to become more active again, once I resolve my health issues. Sometimes, our off-line lives insist on taking precedence.


----------



## amazingmouse (Sep 9, 2016)

Health is most important for everyone, this is completely understandable. I hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## Banned (Sep 10, 2016)

I think, too, a lot of people come here when they are in crisis and need help and support. As they get better, they feel like they need the forum less so don't come as often. 

While I check in daily, I have so much going on in my life right now I don't have the energy or even the words at times to participate as much as I used to. I'm not here for myself anymore, but to help out David and be an extra set of eyes for him.  I just suck at participating.


----------



## GDPR (Sep 10, 2016)

Turtle said:


> I think, too, a lot of people come here when they are in crisis and need help and support. As they get better, they feel like they need the forum less so don't come as often. .



I agree with that.And for myself,I don't post near as much as I used to the years I was constantly in crisis mode.As I have got better I have posted much less.I do try to post though,because for me personally, I feel I want to try to give back for all the help I have received,stay active,by posting,even if it's just playing the word association game.I still do post for support and advice at times though.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 13, 2016)

I want to get more active. I tell myself that and then I don't follow through. mg:


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 14, 2016)

All the reasons for non participating or low participation are totally understandable. We're all humans after all with so much going on in life, and in our bodies and in our heads...

Oh for the day when this fabulous forum will have a team of amazing human-simulating CareBots, whose only purpose is to care for and help others. 

But presumably, they will have never needed care themselves or gone through anything similar, so I wonder if they would even be able to do the job....?????


----------



## HBas (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Well, I am still in South Africa, Dating the same Gent that saved me from my abusive ex. He is still trying to get me to work with money better lol but I am lost at times. My son is still the top person in my life and he is doing great. 

Only thing that has changed is that I started a new job after 18 years and am struggling to keep my head above water cause it is completely new and very hard work - I am a quality Technician for a company that deals with automotive leather now 

Miss you all, Hope you will be  better soon Dr. Baxter and great to see the old names!

Yours always, Hbas


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice to see you HBas!

Feel free to pop in again later on whenever the wish arises. 😊


----------



## making_art (Sep 19, 2016)

Good to hear from you,  HBas! Glad your son us doing well . All the best with your new job...


----------



## GDPR (Sep 20, 2016)

Cat Dancer said:


> I want to get more active. I tell myself that and then I don't follow through. mg:




It's okay CD.I do miss you being here,and posting though.I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Mari (Sep 21, 2016)

Health issues and PTSD still keep me on a roller coaster ride. On bad days I just want to sleep and on good days I try to get out and about. I still need to keep a box of tissue for my tears in every room. I recently retired but almost as soon as I did I was offered a job! It is only part-time and I can mostly set my own hours so that is nice. Even on the forum I am shy to say anything as I constantly worry about saying the wrong thing :noidea: actually I worry about everything :facepalm:


----------



## making_art (Sep 22, 2016)

Mari, so nice to hear from you too!  Hugs to you!


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah, really nice to hear from all popping in! Hi CD and Mari!  🌼

Really understandable, and everyone has their own style in a group or community, anyway - lots of people have a very very quiet style even at the best of times.....

Feel free members, if you have any thoughts, feelings or feedback on things that might hypothetically make it easier to participate, I believe somewhere there might be a feedback form of some kind? Dang, I need to get back on the main site so I can look for that....


----------



## rdw (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm still here too. I've been busy with work, my mom and my husbands retirement paperwork etc. We have a large yard so spent the summer working on making the yard more practical for two getting older people  I have to share that I am in a good place right now after two pretty shaky years.


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 24, 2016)

So lovely to hear that R! Good for you, and lovely to see your icon pop up. It does make me feel calm. 😊


----------



## rdw (Sep 24, 2016)

Aw thanks so much for that MHJ! That is one of the nicest compliments I could ever hear.


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 24, 2016)

When I first came here RDW I had never seen / learned of those posters before, those British wartime morale posters and the styles that became popular copying them. I just saw the message on your icon and thought, "Yeah... that's such a simple and good message...." Like, obviously for those with panic or anxiety as an illness it is not simple, but in general.... 

...just a simple reminder like that, of giving oneself a calming message and going on with things.... and remembering that that is what is constructive.... I can see how that could have created a purposeful and hopeful attitude in the situation that those posters were designed for. Knowing also the story and the fact that that nation did carry on and worked carefully and committedly to get through that time and achieve certain things, and then the world did see better times, is a nice thing that I often think of when I see it.


----------



## Jesse910 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I'm guilty of not stopping by more often. And, I agree with the comments already posted. My life has been very busy and at times stressful. Our son graduated from high school in June and that almost did not occur as he was still had assignments to be submitted. It took a lot of parental pressure on him to get the work completed. He finally decided to go to junior college and that was drama. And, just this week he landed a job. My husband and I celebrated our 22nd wedding anniversary this month.

Still seeing my therapist and finally working on issues that I've been putting off. I too miss David's thoughts. Yet, health is far more important. This website and those who support it should know that I am glad you are here. You have been a big part of my support time for a long time!!!


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 26, 2016)

You've done well to take care of yourself through all of that, Jesse910, it certainly would take most if not all of your time. And great work in continuing on in your journey and great to see you. 

I do think it can be still so supportive just reading a forum activity from time to time, even when we have no questions to ask or news or whatever, but just knowing people are still 'there'. This thread actually has made me feel so happy to know that that is in fact the case - these good people I care about are in fact still 'around' and checking in sometimes, I just can't necessarily see them doing that unless I check Recent Forum Visitors.

It is really nice to know. 😊


----------



## making_art (Sep 26, 2016)

Good to see you, jesse910! Congratulations on 22 years of marriage! Hope your son continues  to do well...,


----------

